# COOL FRONT =HOT FISHING ACTION!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bernie and <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>Beverly</st1lace></st1:City> and Boob and Sue had another super trip Saturday. We were scheduled for Friday but pushed the trip back because of a cold front blowing in and things worked out perfect. We got right to work on the trout at out 3<SUP>rd</SUP> stop, live shrimp under corks steady action for awhile then things slowed. On the move we fished some birds but the fish were tiny. Found the trout in a shallow cove out of the wind and eager to take our baits, live shrimp and Old Bayside plastic Shrimp in glow under a cork. The action heated up to a fish on every cast for awhile and the box filling up fast. Bernie said he wanted to get the girls hooked up on some line stretching reds so we left the trout to search out the reds. Two stops later and the drags were running. Everyone got into the redfish action after popping few lines and putting 7 in the box we called it a day. Beautiful fall weather and great fishing action, the fall fishing is now in full swing.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADV.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice day of fishing right there. I wish we had that good of inshore fishing over here in the Pensacola area.The inshore stuff is decent around here, just no where near as good as it is west of here.

Jon


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good one Capt. Need to get with you soon on 2 boats for the Simpson crew. Christmas present for the kids.


----------



## BOLTACTION (Oct 2, 2007)

wear em out gene those are some good reds:bowdown


----------

